# Do you suffer addiction to skyscrapers?



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

do you?


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

What are the symptoms of the disease ???


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

KlausDiggy said:


> What are the symptoms of the disease ???


I spend many hours on ssc


----------



## ferlath (Sep 16, 2018)

I do but I don't. Okay let me explain, I appreciate skyscrapers so much, but I also like history and I will forever be sad that I can't experience the Manhattan of the old times, the city of Bologna. If we had medieval ''skyscraper'' cities that mostly survived, now that would've changed my life forever, I'd be there 24/7, I'd be there more often than Zaz is on ssc o:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Zaz965 said:


> I spend many hours on ssc


Imagine SSC being created centuries ago. You would have followed the construction of projects like these 🤣

Bologna, where hundreds of brick towers were built by wealthy families to show political and financial power in the Middle Ages.
Today only 24 towers are standing, and are part of the city's heritage. The tallest one is that of Asinelli (about 100 m).

















Drawing of Bologna's old skyline









Lucca, where you can find Vertical Forest's ancestor 🤣









San Gimignano, another little gem with medieval skyline


----------



## ferlath (Sep 16, 2018)

Yay another medieval skyscraper fan, Thomas, you are a man of culture I see, I admire that!

You know what is impressive (or sad) there is literally only 1 building that is higher in my entire province in the Netherlands (WTC in Almere), compared to the highest building in Bologna.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

ferlath said:


> Yay another medieval skyscraper fan, Thomas, you are a man of culture I see, I admire that!
> 
> You know what is impressive (or sad) there is literally only 1 building that is higher in my entire province in the Netherlands (WTC in Almere), compared to the highest building in Bologna.


Talking about Bologna, Kenzo Tange designed the "white towers" (Fiera district) in the 1960s. Although they were not located in the historic center, but in the outskirts, their height was reduced to around 80 meters since it was not allowed to overcome the "primacy" of the historical Asinelli tower.





__





torri bianche, fiera district, bologna - Google Search






www.google.it





Today, however, the Unipol Tower - which represents the headquarter of the largest company born in Bologna (Unipol is an insurance group) took that primate, because it's 127m tall. See images in the link.








Tallest buildings by city


Naples - Italy Torre Telecom Italia Architect | Corrado Beguinot Height | 129 m - 423 ft Completion Year | 1995 Vincenzo La Montagna centralsicaf




www.skyscrapercity.com




The same group is building another HQ in Milano, nicknamed Vertical Nest.








MILAN | Unipol Tower - Vertical Nest | 126m | 413ft | 23...


Unipol Tower - Vertical Nest Milan | Italy A new headquarters for Italian insurance group Unipol. The tower will rise in Porta Nuova district, near the 'Library of Trees' public park and the Gae Aulenti Piazza; between UniCredit Tower and Solaria Tower. The winner project of the...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ferlath (Sep 16, 2018)

IThomas said:


> Talking about Bologna, Kenzo Tange designed the "white towers" (Fiera district) in the 1960s. Although they were not located in the historic center, but in the outskirts, their height was reduced to around 80 meters since it was not allowed to overcome the "primacy" of the historical Asinelli tower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds quite similar to how it was over here in the city of Utrecht. The highest church tower in the Netherlands is located there (de Dom) with 112 meter.









It wasn't allowed to build something higher than that, so Utrecht was always a bit of a middle ground between a ''real'' dutch city, and something you'd find in the more rural provinces. in my opinion, with mostly low-rise buildings. Recently however a new vision on high rise has been made, and there are new developments happening on the outskirts of the city in a place called Leidsche Rijn. But it seems for many of these cities with historical high points, like Bologna and Utrecht, it's quite difficult to get past that hight for obvious sentimental/historical reasons. And I do agree, but I think in the outskirts of a city, highrise could be okay (if connected with public transit) like the Paris La defence, or Zuidas in Amsterdam.

Oof yeah I do not like that Unipol building. I'd rather have seen the medieval building being number 1 tbh. I would be all for it if it was a nice building, but yeah. No.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

ferlath said:


> That sounds quite similar to how it was over here in the city of Utrecht. The highest church tower in the Netherlands is located there (de Dom) with 112 meter. It wasn't allowed to build something higher than that, so Utrecht was always a bit of a middle ground between a ''real'' dutch city, and something you'd find in the more rural provinces. in my opinion, with mostly low-rise buildings. Recently however a new vision on high rise has been made, and there are new developments happening on the outskirts of the city in a place called Leidsche Rijn. But it seems for many of these cities with historical high points, like Bologna and Utrecht, it's quite difficult to get past that hight for obvious sentimental/historical reasons. And I do agree, but I think in the outskirts of a city, highrise could be okay (if connected with public transit) like the Paris La defence, or Zuidas in Amsterdam.
> 
> Oof yeah I do not like that Unipol building. I'd rather have seen the medieval building being number 1 tbh. I would be all for it if it was a nice building, but yeah. No.


Yes. When talking about "symbolisms", something similar also happened in Milano, where the Madonnina -the golden sculpture placed on the top of the Cathedral's highest spire (108.5 m)- was surpassed by the Torre Breda (117 m) and the Grattacielo Pirelli (127 m, the one nearby the Central Station), built respectively in the 1950s and the 1960s, symbols of post-WW2 Italy, a phase of reconstruction and economic boom.



>


However, when the CityLife district was created on the ashes of the old fair exhibition complex, a copy of the Madonnina has been recreated and placed on "Il Dritto" (of which Allianz is the tenant) years ago. Virtually, the Madonnina still dominates Milano' sky from the highest roof (209 m). In the video, you can see the installation.



>



The tower in Porta Nuova's Gae Aulenti square (that sits on a podium, higher than street level) would be the tallest -231 m- if you count the spire, which is a "tribute" to the Cathedral's highest spire.



>


----------



## manchesterfield (Jul 8, 2021)

Do you suffer addiction *TO* skyscrapers?
The erroneous title of this thread suggests something different 😁 - English prepositions can be tricky!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

manchesterfield said:


> Do you suffer addiction *TO* skyscrapers?
> The erroneous title of this thread suggests something different 😁 - English prepositions can be tricky!


I changed the preposition, I am really bad to use the correct prepositions, I am not fluent in english language 😭 😭 😭


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Yes, very badly. Need a fix every day.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Zaz965 said:


> I spend many hours on ssc


yes that sounds familiar. 
A post count above 100.000 is probably also a good indicator.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

I wouldn't say I "suffer" really, but I am addicted to skyscrapers because they're awesome


----------



## Cadaeib (Jan 10, 2017)

I can refesh skyscrapercity page 10 times a day or maybe more sometimes 
The more supertalls in the world the more I'm happy.

I feel so euphroric when I'm surrounded by skyscrapers (and by my other love ; palm trees) ! Highly irrational


----------

